# Heard Of Deep Fake?



## fmdog44 (Dec 2, 2019)

Deepfakes (a portmanteau of "deep learning" and "fake" ) are media that take a person in an existing image or video and replace them with someone else's likeness using artificial neural networks.  They often combine and superimpose existing media onto source media using machine learning techniques known as autoencoders and generative adversarial networks (GANs).   Deepfakes have garnered widespread attention for their uses in celebrity pornographic videos, revenge porn, fake news, hoaxes, and financial fraud.     This has elicited responses from both industry and government to detect and limit their use. 
     I saw a documentary on this frightening technology "deep fake"and the three young men improving it are somewhat leary of how it will impact all life when they perfect it to the point we ill not be able to tell if the videos are real or not. It was scary to watch them chuckle when asked about the dangers of this. It was like a spoiled brat with his thumb on a nuclear bomb. Think of it overwhelming the internet with phony political figures and words.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 2, 2019)

Saw it also and thought it was disturbing!


----------



## toffee (Dec 3, 2019)

when I first got my lap top first week or so --someone being a woman had put up a notice on a forum about =her pic was used in 
the face book forum -she was deeply upset said she would never put up a pic again of herself and family .wise words I say !!


----------



## Tommy (Dec 3, 2019)

"Believe nothing you hear, and only one half that you see.”  - Edgar Allen Poe

Good words to live by.


----------

